
Stalin Falsified the Data, Then Killed the Statisticians - ayanai
http://foreignpolicy.com/2018/06/15/stalin-falsified-the-data-then-killed-the-statisticians/
======
coolspot
2 posts about Stalin in 24 hours.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=stalin&sort=byPopularity&prefi...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=stalin&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=last24h&type=story)

